# Clinic missed my ovulation TWICE



## Dreamer81 (Jan 1, 2019)

Hi there girls,
So.. my story is I have had 4 cycles this year and all have ended miserably.. once I had an ovarian cyst, once they missed my ovulation by not monitoring closely enough(&didn’t take blame!) then they kept me on the same very low dose and I didn’t respond too well and finally... THEY MISSED ME AGAIN!
I could tell by the numbers of follicleson the screen having dropped.. then they started blaming my body.. not like they hadn’t monitored me closely or changed the dosage of stuns etc... anyhow I am now looking at the very successful ARGC or Serum in Greece... anyone got any options on either? Going to try two more rounds with my own eggs and then... may have to use DE..
Love to hear from you all.
Ladies, we are great!!


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry to know your story. You would find reviews and disscussions of current users here: https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=372.0 Good luck


----------

